

A faster Y Combinator search - ideefixe
http://y.soho.lt

======
breily
I seem to be getting results from places other than YC; but only on some
queries. 'data mining' only gets two results, both from HN. 'machine learning'
gets a bunch of results, none of which seem to be from here. Is there a way to
limit my search to just HN?

~~~
ideefixe
Fixed. All results are from YC.

~~~
ralph
If I search for "ralph dos" I seem to get results from all over the place. One
nice feature would just be able to get a list of a user's posts.

------
rantfoil
Wish I could get more than that fixed number of results.

------
DXL
Care to share how you hacked this together?

